# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Οικονομική ζευγαρώστρα λόγω κρίσης

## pkstar

Παιδια εφτιαξα αυτη τη ζευγαρωστρα πολυ οικονομικα και ειπα να σας την παρουσιασω.
Ειναι φτιαγμενη με σιτα πονταριστη 12 x 25 και εχει διαστασεις 61.5 x 30 x 32.5.

Μερικες φωτο παρακατω:








Κοστος κατασκευης μαζι μετα αξεσουαρ σχεδον 10ευρω.

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ωραια!!!!
θα με ενδιεφερα!! 
αν θες στειλε μου λεπτομεριες σε π.μ.
δηλαδη απο που τα πηρες μιας και ειμαστε απο την ιδια πολη!!!

----------


## jk21

φθηνη αλλα προσεγμενη ! υποθετω ο χωρος δεν σε πειραζει αν λερωνει ,οποτε δεν εχεις ταψακι 

η τροφη που βλεπω με ψιλοχαλασε ,αλλα περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα που λενε ...

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποιας εταιριας αλλα περνω ΧΥΜΑ χωρις μπισκοτακια με 0,50 ευρω παραπανω το κιλο!!! με βολευει!!

----------


## pkstar

> η τροφη που βλεπω με ψιλοχαλασε ,αλλα περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα που λενε ...


Γιατι κυριε Δημητρη? Εχει κατι που δεν το γνωριζω?
Ειναι χυμα απο τσουβαλι της κλουβοτεχνικης.

----------


## pkstar

> φθηνη αλλα προσεγμενη ! υποθετω ο χωρος δεν σε πειραζει αν λερωνει ,οποτε δεν εχεις ταψακι


Την εχω στον επανω οροφο απο το σπιτι μου που ειναι αφτιαχτος.
κατω εχει τσιμεντο οποτε δεν με πειραζει αν λερωθει.Με σκουπισμα
και λιγο νερακι καθαριζει αμεσως!

----------


## pkstar

> πολυ ωραια!!!!
> θα με ενδιεφερα!! 
> αν θες στειλε μου λεπτομεριες σε π.μ.
> δηλαδη απο που τα πηρες μιας και ειμαστε απο την ιδια πολη!!!


Σεραφειμ μπορουμε να βρεθουμε απο κοντα και να σου δειξω οτι θες.

----------


## serafeim

Κανονησε το και ερχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## lamb-angelo

Μια χαρα κατασκευη εφοσον δεν χρειαζεσαι ταψακι...διοτι αν χρειαζοσουν θα σου στοιχειζε οσο μια ετοιμη....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ωραια η κατασκευη σου, μπραβο
Ο Δημητρης σου ειπε για την τρωφη σου επειδη περιεχει μεσα μπισκοτο και αν και δεν καλο φαινεται πρεπει να εχει και
ρουπσεν μεσα.

----------


## pkstar

> Μια χαρα κατασκευη εφοσον δεν χρειαζεσαι ταψακι...διοτι αν χρειαζοσουν θα σου στοιχειζε οσο μια ετοιμη....


Κιμωνα καλησπερα!Αν εβαζα ταψακι το πολυ να εκανε 3 με 4 ευρω παραπανω.
Αρα και παλι με συνεφερε.Αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν εχω προβλημα να λερωσω τον χορο
δεν θελησα να ανεβασω το κοστος!

----------


## pkstar

Ναι θοδωρη εχει και ρουμπσεν.Εμενα δεν με πειραζει το ρουμπσεν γιατι δεν
εχω κοκκινα καναρινια ρατσας.Ολα μου τα καναρινια ειναι κοινα!

----------


## lamb-angelo

> Κιμωνα καλησπερα!Αν εβαζα ταψακι το πολυ να εκανε 3 με 4 ευρω παραπανω.
> Αρα και παλι με συνεφερε.Αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν εχω προβλημα να λερωσω τον χορο
> δεν θελησα να ανεβασω το κοστος!


Τοτε εισαι μια χαρα....

----------


## pkstar

Κυριε δημητρη αυτη ειναι η τροφη που παιρνω:

http://klouvotechniki.gr/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=66

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το ρουπσεν δεν το αναφερω για τα κοκκινα καναρινια αλλα επειδη ειναι ενας μεταλαγμενος σπορος (αν δεις για την διατρωφη των καναρινιων θα διαβασεις πολλα αρνητικα γι αυτο το σπορο).

----------


## οδυσσέας

ωραια προσπαθεια για πρωτη κλουβα.  :: 
θελει μερικες ψιλοβελτιωσεις στι πορτες και τα πορτακια.

αν δεν την εχεις δει. δες και αυτη την κλουβα του Θοδωρη.Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης) για να παρεις μερικες ιδεες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κυριε δημητρη αυτη ειναι η τροφη που παιρνω:


η τροφη λεει οτι εχει φρουτα....σε αυτην που εχεις βλεπεις πουθενα φρουτα? η μονο χρωματιστα ''σκατα''?

----------


## jk21

για να μην χαλασουμε το θεμα της ζευγαρωστρας (το συζηταμε αλλου αν ειναι στα μιγματα )  απλα να σου αναφερω οτι εχω αντιπαθεια στα πρασινοκοκκινα μπισκοτα και στο μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι με το ονομα μαυρο ρουπσεν .Το γιατι το εχουμε συζητησει  

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης**Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο πολύ καλή επιλογή για εύκολη και φτηνή χρήση ... μια συμβουλή για να είσαι σίγουρος είναι να ψάξεις να βρεις το ειδικό εργαλείο που περνάς μεταλλικά δαχτυλίδια (σαν αυτά στις κουνελόκλουβες )  και να αφήσεις κατά μέρος τις γραβάτες...

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα οτι γραψατε αρκετοι για το μιγμα .Παιδια ας το συζητησουμε αλλου γιατι ειναι κριμα για την κατασκευη του Γιωργου 


* παντως Γιωργο σε ενα μιγμα με 65 % κεχρι και 15% ρουπσεν ,την περισσοτερες κιτρινοπορτοκαλι χρωστικεςς  (ξανθοφυλλες -> λουτεινη ,ζεαξανθινη ) τις  δινει το κεχρι .Διαβασε το λινκ για τα μιγματα και θα καταλαβεις

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf
xanthophylls mg /kg
rapeseed  28
corn 20
canary seed 11

----------


## jk21

επειδη ειχαμε δυο αναφορες για το θεμα του συνδεσμου της εταιριας μιγματων σπορων και ισως και αλλοι το σκεφτηκανε αλλα δεν μας ειπανε κατι ,θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι ο συνδεσμος εμεινε οπως και για καθε αλλη εταιρια ,που εμπορευεται μονο σε χονδρικη ,ειτε ελληνικη ειτε του εξωτερικου .Οι απαγορευσεις εμπορικων συνδεσμων ,αφορουν εταιριες που ερχονται σε αμεση εμπορικη σχεση σε λιανικη με ιδιωτες ! εκει δεν υπαρχει καμμια εξαιρεση

----------


## pkstar

> ωραια προσπαθεια για πρωτη κλουβα. 
> θελει μερικες ψιλοβελτιωσεις στι πορτες και τα πορτακια.
> 
> αν δεν την εχεις δει. δες και αυτη την κλουβα του Θοδωρη.Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης) για να παρεις μερικες ιδεες.


Κωστα την εχω δει την κλουβα του TEO24.Πολυ καλη δουλεια.
Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φτιαχνω κλουβια.Θα σου στειλω
και π.μ να δεις καποια.
απλως εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν με ενοιαζε και πολυ η εμφανιση,
γι'αυτο και δεν εκανα τις πορτες οπως του TEO24.

----------


## pkstar

> Γιώργο πολύ καλή επιλογή για εύκολη και φτηνή χρήση ... μια συμβουλή για να είσαι σίγουρος είναι να ψάξεις να βρεις το ειδικό εργαλείο που περνάς μεταλλικά δαχτυλίδια (σαν αυτά στις κουνελόκλουβες )  και να αφήσεις κατά μέρος τις γραβάτες...


Γιαννη αυτα τα δαχτυλιδια δεν τα ξερω.Μηπως υπαρχουν καπου στο ιντερνετ να τα δω?
Αν ξερεις καποιο λινκ στειλε μου π.μ να τα δω.!!!

----------


## pkstar

Παιδια δεν ξερω αν κανουν καλο ή κακο τα μπισκοτακια και το ρουμπσεν.
Εγω παντα αυτη την τροφη χρησιμοποιουσα.Τωρα αν μου προτεινεται να
την αλλαξω με καποιο ενα μιγμα χωρις μπισκοτα και ρουμπσεν δεν εχω
προβλημα.Το πετ που παω εχει κι απο αυτο.

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Γιωργο.Ομορφη και οικονομικη μα πανω απ ολα χρηστικη.Εγω παντως στην επομενη θα βαλω για ταψακι αυτο το αλουμινενιο ταψακι που βαζουμε στο ντουλαπι του νεροχυτη.

----------


## pkstar

> Μπραβο Γιωργο.Ομορφη και οικονομικη μα πανω απ ολα χρηστικη.Εγω παντως στην επομενη θα βαλω για ταψακι αυτο το αλουμινενιο ταψακι που βαζουμε στο ντουλαπι του νεροχυτη.


Καλη ιδεα και τσακιζει και ευκολα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και κοβεται με ψαλιδι πανευκολα κατα βουληση...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ωραία η ιδέα σου.
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλεις ταψί απο κάτω, με ενα αδιάβροχο ύφασμα η σεντόνι και ενα κομμάτι λάστιχο φτιαχνεις ενα τελείο προστατευτικό απο τις ακαθαρσίες.
καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ καλή, οικονομική και έξυπνη κατασκευή! Εύγε σου! Αυτά τα πλαστικά που συνδέουν τα κομμάτια της σίτας πως τα λένε; Τα αγόρασες από το ίδιο κατάστημα που πουλούν την σίτα;

----------


## pkstar

> Αυτά τα πλαστικά που συνδέουν τα κομμάτια της σίτας πως τα λένε; Τα αγόρασες από το ίδιο κατάστημα που πουλούν την σίτα;


Λεγονται "ταϊρ απ" και τα βρισκεις σε ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλανε εργαλεια

----------


## serafeim

απλα το μονο προβλημα που εχουν εινα ιμε τον ηλιο οτι φθειρονται!!!

----------


## pkstar

> απλα το μονο προβλημα που εχουν εινα ιμε τον ηλιο οτι φθειρονται!!!


Σεραφειμ τα κλουβια δεν εχουν αμεση επαφη με τον ηλιο.

----------


## georgefsk

Τα πορτακια για τις ταιστρες φιλε που τα βρηκες? Σε πετ σοπ στη λαμια? Αν ναι πες μου αν μπορεις απο ποιο... (σε πμ)

----------


## MAKISV

παιδια εχτες αγορασα εγω μια 60αρα με ταιστρες ποτιστρες πατηθρες στα 17 ευρω.βεβαια οχι την κινεζικη (την οποια ξερει κανενας που την βρισκουμε?)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μακη, τη κινεζικη μην την παρεις εαν εννοεις αυτην!



Στην Αμερικη μαθευτηκε για μαζικους θανατους οικοσιτων πτηνων, και μετα απο ερευνα αποκαλυφθηκε οτι τα πουλια πεθαναν απο την τοξικη βαφη της κλουβας και απαγορευτηκε η κυκλοφορια της εκει!

----------


## MAKISV

Νικο πηρα ελληνικη αλλα εψαχνα και αυτη για το αλλο ζευγαρι αλλα ευτυχως που το ανεφερες.ευχαριστω.

----------


## teoblack

έχω τέτοιο σύρμα, αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο.
Θα υπάρχουν σύρματα που θα προεξέχουν. Τις έκλεισες με κάτι?

----------

